# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Bitdefender BOX, security solution for the Internet of Things, Bitdefender, Bucharest, Romania

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Bitdefender

Home page - bitdefender.com/box

twitter.com/BitdefenderBox

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bitdefender Unveils IoT Security Appliance"

by Damon Poeter
November 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

New Bitdefender Box promises tough smart-home protection

Published on Jan 9, 2017




> The new Bitdefender Box looks to be what the earlier model isn't -- a stand-alone home Wi-Fi router providing serious network security.


"New Bitdefender Box Promises Tough Smart-Home Protection"

by Paul Wagenseil & Marshall Honoroff
January 5, 2017

----------

